# Am I getting my deductible back?



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Got into an accident while Ubering about 3 weeks ago. Got rear-ended. Other party was at fault.

Contacted her's insurance. They were having "limits issue" so they told me to use James River.

I used James River and took it to a body shop of my choice. I paid $1000 deductible. James River paid the supplement prices.

Car was fixed. The other party's insurance had reached a settlement and reimbursed me for only the stuff that wasn't the deductible (lost wages, value loss, etc) and James River for the full price of the repair.

Now after James River receives the reimbursement, will I get my deductible back? I tried calling my James River adjuster but she wouldn't answer the phone so I'm getting worried if this is part of their scheme to try and make money off of my misery.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> Got into an accident while Ubering about 3 weeks ago. Got rear-ended. Other party was at fault.
> 
> Contacted her's insurance. They were having "limits issue" so they told me to use James River.
> 
> ...


When this happened to me I still got my deductible back.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> When this happened to me I still got my deductible back.


Wow what a relief. I hope you're right.

Edit: I did get it back. Woohoo.


----------

